# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Mozo, learning robot for autistic children, Dubai Health Authority, Umm Hurair, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Developer - Dubai Health Authority

----------


## Airicist

Mozo the learning robot

Published on Oct 31, 2015




> An Emarati learning robot for autistic children.

----------

